# Texas Tech Watch Parts



## Bean_counter (Jun 17, 2020)

It’s been a while since someone posted a completed pen on here. This is a custom cast Texas Tech watch parts pen. Parts purchase by me and cast by a friend. Kit is Jr Retro

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 17, 2020)

Great looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 17, 2020)

So cool!!!!!!!!!! I prefer a different college logo, but still very cool!! Given where you live, that could be in a great demand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 17, 2020)

Very cool! Does 5:00 have any significance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2020)

Sweet looking pen Mikey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 17, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> So cool!!!!!!!!!! I prefer a different college logo, but still very cool!! Given where you live, that could be in a great demand.


Hmmm.... I guess as long as it isn’t aggie, frog or horn I can live with that.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 17, 2020)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Very cool! Does 5:00 have any significance?


It doesn’t. Maybe 5 o’clock somewhere


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 17, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Hmmm.... I guess as long as it isn’t aggie, frog or horn I can live with that.



watch it buddy. there are a few of us on this place: Gig 'em!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Hmmm.... I guess as long as it isn’t aggie, frog or horn I can live with that.





GIG 'EM!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice pen, but agree with others on the logo... Sic em bears!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 17, 2020)

This is so cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 17, 2020)

It's always 5 o'clock somewhere!! Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks great!  Nicely turned and finished.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 19, 2020)

Good turn Bean

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> Good turn Bean




You back at home Jim?


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 21, 2020)

@Tony Yes for a while Good to get sawdust all over again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

